# What would you pay someone...



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

...to trim hooves and vaccinate? OR, what would you CHARGE someone if you did it for them? 

We just did 80 goats for $2 a head for kids and $4 a head for yearlings and older.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Did the owners pay you for the medications they needed to be vaccinated for or does the 2.00 & 4.00 cover the cost of med's & syringes too?

I've never had any one ask to pay me for my services so I don't know what I would charge but for 80 goats I would have to charge something.
Dh & I just went & trimmed hoofs on a friends adult goats since it is hard for him to do it by himself &/or get help with them. He only 5 goats & we just did it to help him out. Felt good just to help him & the hoofs really needed to be done.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, that's a good point! The owners paid for the vaccines, wormer, and I used his hoof trimmers. 
We are like you - often we help out someone with just a few goats because they are too old or ill to do it themselves. And like you said, it's a good feeling!
I was just wondering what an average charge is. 
It ended up taking us nearly 7 hours, and that is with 3 of us working and the owner holding the meds, and handing us things as needed, which was a big time saver!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It seems like I read on here awhile back that someone said average for a goats hoof trimmed was $4.00 per goat but that was with out vaccinating them too.
Maybe you should up your price to a little more per goat to do all of it like 5.00 or 6.00 & see what they say. 80 goats is alot to do in one day, I bet all 3 of you were whipped at the end of the day.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I have no idea what a good going rate would be. But I would gladly pay the right person $3-$5 a head to trim hooves for me. Just because I get so busy sometimes and it's one of my least favorite things to do. I just don't know anybody I'd trust my goats to. Now, if I were doing it for someone else, it would just depend. Showing someone how to do it - free. Going regularly to trim hooves - maybe $2 for kids, $3-$4 for does, $4-$5 for bucks + trip charge? These would be all for regularly handled hornless goats. I would charge more for a goat with horns and/or on the wild side.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

This ad is on our local craigslist:


> ~Hoof Trimming~ I bring my own tools. No stanchion necessary, but please have skittish animals corralled for easier and faster handling. Corrective trimming and hoof rot/thrush treatment and advice at no extra charge. $10 per animal, all breeds and sizes.
> 
> ~Disbudding~ Please have a power source and extention cord available. Kids should be 1-4 weeks old, or horn buds less than 5/8" above the head for most effective disbudding. $10 per kid, plus $2 for tetanus shot (unvaccinated kids).
> 
> ...



Me, I don't know what I would charge, or if I would pay much. 
I suppose I would maybe pay $5 each goat for trim and vaccinate and de-worm, after I pay meds. To a timely person with experience. That is simply because time is a challenge for me. Have 30 goats and no one really wants to help. It is hard to get everyone done in one day as they really should be for de-worming, then again in 10 days. This I have a problem with .


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It never occurred to me to have someone come over and do the goats' hooves.

Dang. That would certainly make my life infinitely easier.

I wonder if anyone around here does that...


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Yep, we were dead beat at the end of the day. These were mostly horned Boers, and most of the adults were not happy with the attention, so it took some real muscles to hold them still. My husband and son switched off with the holding part and I did all the vaccinating and hoof trimming. Some of them can really fight! It took my back 2 days to recover!
jBlaze, thanks for posting that ad! That is helpful! 
And Pony, I'd trim your goats feet for you, but the cost of gas to get there would kill me. LOL


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Is $7 per goat, and a 15$ gas fee, as I live way in the sticks and have to drive one to two hours to get anywhere. 
Vaccines, I charge $8 for cdt &bose,(my own) plus $2 for worming if I use my stuff, no charge if I use yours. I also bring my vet bag with me to give a free exam, which all goats get. I am not a Vet, but am a Technician so I help with maintaining the health of client's goats. I am planning on offering banding services for oh..1$ per goat, and dis budding for 5$..I have been offering farrier services since January, and have met such cool people!
With multiple goats, I do offer a discount though say for over 15 goats, I trim every fourth goat for free. I also LOVE to barter, for meat, feed, fencing, good old fashioned farm work etc...
I don't know about charging this in Texas, I feel my prices are fair, and my clients always appreciate my visit!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

So, Victory -- where do you live?


----------



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

My son has been thinking about doing this and we came up with a price of 10 dollars a goat and that is for CDT, Wormer, Ear Tagged, Weighed and Hoof Trimmed. If you have under 10 animals its a 20 dollar farm call and anything over 50 miles is .25 cents per mile.

The only thing the clients will have to do is make sure there goats are pinned up and have water on site.

of course this is jut the start if you don't want certain items the cost goes down in price.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Pony said:


> So, Victory -- where do you live?


Teee heee...Oregon...:cowboy:
And where do you live Pony??


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

victory said:


> Teee heee...Oregon...:cowboy:
> And where do you live Pony??


<sigh> Too far away... I'm in NW MO.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, so who's in my area and willing to come and trim these goats hooves? 

It's been so darned wet, it looks like they've all got Lee Press-On Hooves... I'll have to buy a bucket of nail polish for all of them, eh?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow jBlaze I would not pay those prices. Your area must be really high. 

My disbudder charges me $5 per head. 

I trim hooves for $4 a goat and if they have the meds and syrigines just do the shots free. 
If they bought the goats from me then I charge less and bring the CD&T and etc and vaccinate for nothing. 

I have seen people charging $10 per head to disbud, $7 for hooves and $3 for shots. 

Ark I spilt it half kids ( 40) and half adult ( 40) that is $240, divide by 6 hours that would be $40 an hour. If it was just one person working and that is not too bad. But there were 3 of you so you pretty much made $13.30 an hour. 
I think for the level of work it is you can raise the price by a couple of dollars. Was it $2/$4 for hooves and shots? Maybe start out at $3/$5 for hooves, tell them they have to have shot supplies and charge them a $25 flat fee for shots depending on how many goats they have.

Pony doesn't Emily live near you? Maybe she can help you while convincing you to get a few more goats, lol


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thai, unfortunately, Emily lives 7 hours away from me. I know she likes to drive, but not THAT much! 'Sides that, she practically takes care of them a lot as it is. I call her pretty often. 

When I figure I've bothered Emily too much, I call Susie (Yarrow) and bother her.

And it wouldn't take much convincing from Emily for me to get more of her goats.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It just occurred to me: jBlaze and Victory are both in Oregon. Maybe they're close enough that Victory can offer help?


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Ark,

Where are you located? I am in Lampasas county. Am more then willing to pay $4 a head foir hoof trimming.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Pony I would offer, I think I am closer to you than Emily. But still working at getting my own goat hooves in the norm. Mine hate having their hooves messed with (that's what I get for buying hardly handled goats  ) Since I am a newb still at all this, I have been getting headaches before I head out for the spa treatments. Now vaccines are easy I can do that fast, but a fussy kicky 150# goat that really doesn't want her hooves done...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wintrrwolf said:


> Pony I would offer, I think I am closer to you than Emily. But still working at getting my own goat hooves in the norm. Mine hate having their hooves messed with (that's what I get for buying hardly handled goats  ) Since I am a newb still at all this, I have been getting headaches before I head out for the spa treatments. Now vaccines are easy I can do that fast, but a fussy kicky 150# goat that really doesn't want her hooves done...


I'd accept your offer, just to get a chance to meet you in person. 

I got some of Trub's done on the stand yesterday. She's been so hungry lately that it wasn't hard to convince her to get up there: A scoop of grain goes a long way to motivating my doe!

It's going to take time and persistence to get the goats' hooves in shape. I was looking at the kids' hooves today, and realized I need to get on them, too. It's been so danged wet and muddy here, the nails grow like they've been eating Jello!


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

I trim my own goats now but the first time I needed it done and wanted someone to show me I had the vet do it on one of her visits.
When I got the bill she had charged me $18.00 per animal to trim their hooves.
I thought it seemed like alot, thank goodness I only had 3 goats at the time.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

A girl trimed my goats for me for $10 each. No shots just trim. I would think it should be less with more goats!!
My vet disbudded for me and charged $80 dollars I had no other choice. I couldn't find anyone else to do it for me.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've yet to figure out a way to do it without working up a sweat. By the time I'm on my third goat I've got sweat running down my glasses. They're between 175-225 lbs. It doesn't help that the mischievious one likes to push on me from behind when I'm bent over or chew on my hair.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

christie said:


> A girl trimed my goats for me for $10 each. No shots just trim. I would think it should be less with more goats!!
> My vet disbudded for me and charged $80 dollars I had no other choice. I couldn't find anyone else to do it for me.


At those rates, it would be cheaper for you to transport your herd to MO to go to my vet - or fly my vet out to CT!

Sheesh!

That said, though, I wonder if you're in a very rural area, or closer to a big city.

Out here in the boonies, the vets are VERY reasonably priced (even the strictly small animal vets).


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

CT vets are opportunist. And there are a few goat vets nere me. This vet is in a snobby rural area where he can de,and the cost. I brought the goats to him mind you, and he did them outside in the parking lot to not offend his small animal customers.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay well jBlaze, where are ya in the wet State??
If you are close, I'd love to offer a hand!!

Great idea Pony!! I would love to 
come help w/ you hooves as well, but
yea, that's a bit far!!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL, thanks Victory, but I can't afford ya, unless ya want payment in goats! How about an alpaca, maybe a llama? ROFL 
Thanks anyways.
97128


----------

